# Any Info on Breeder



## patsan (May 22, 2016)

Does anyone have any info on these 2 breeders in upstate NY.

Bob Riposo (Syracuse area)
Happy Acres Goldens and Havanese (Lockport NY)

These are 2 we're looking at to get a puppy from.

Thanks!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

http://www.havaneseforum.com/59-news-announcements/19308-things-look-reputable-breeder.html

This is a great source of information when looking for a breeder.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

I went to the Happy Acres website and looked up their dogs on the OFA website to see if their dogs have been health tested as the website says and if they show their dogs to their championships prior to breeding. Apparently, it's a yes and yes.

Here is a link to the health testing they have posted for dogs they have bred: Orthopedic Foundation for Animals

You can Google the dogs names to see if they have been in dog shows such as those run by Foy Trent or HCA National Specialty

Contrast the Happy Acres website with Mr. Riposo's websites:

Bob Riposo's Havanese Puppies - Syracuse, New York

Bob Riposo's Havanese Puppies - Syracuse, New York

Other than testimonials from satisfied customers and photos of pretty Havanese, there is virtually nothing in the websites. There is no information about the parents, their health, if he shows his dogs to their championships, etc. which are the parents of which puppies, pedigrees, nothing. The only positive thing thing worth mentioning is that he says he does not ship puppies.


----------

